# Nocturnal emissions.



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

...Also known as wet dreams.

Okay, this is kind of targeted at all you dudes out there (yes, we have em too, but they're not as noticeable).  Being more female-oriented myself, I haven't been "close" enough with a lot of dudes to ask about their experiences with this, or notice them firsthand, (or give a shit), but I recently caught a friend "in the act" when I was staying over at his apartment, and he said it was only his second or third time experiencing this.

Now, I've always heard it was more frequent than that for dudes, and that your masturbation habits/nocturnal emissions were negatively correlated--IE, the more you masturbate the less you wet dream, and vice versa.

So, do you think this is true?  Also, are the rumours I've heard (that wet dreams are pretty common for adolescent males during and after puberty) completely out of line?  Satisfy an uneducated female's curiosity.  ;D


...This is such a furry thread, good lord.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

I just wear a condom every night.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had wet dreams when I haven't done it in a while. Those dreams usually involve some form of TF.

Of course, being a furry, that's extremely rare.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Didn't you ever take sex ed?

You're pretty much correct. You still haven't told us what on earth possessed you to ask.


----------



## Kryn (Mar 3, 2010)

I've only had one wet dream my entire life, and oddly enough the dream was in no way sexual but it was a veery good dream  I masturbate about once a day though.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 3, 2010)

The more you masturbate the less you wet dream is true

coming into and out of puberty is when a guy most "wants it" so assuming that wet dreams frequently at that time is true as well


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Didn't you ever take sex ed?
> 
> You're pretty much correct. You still haven't told us what on earth possessed you to ask.


 
Yes, but I took the female version of sex ed. They didn't really bother covering this subject since it didn't really apply to us.

And just curiosity. Like I said, caught a friend, then accused him of being hard up, hilarity ensued. Curiosity followed. What can I say. XD  Usually when I bring up subjects like this with my guy friends they instantly get defensive and go all "DUDE I'M NOT TALKING TO A CHICK ABOUT THAT!"


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kryn said:


> I've only had one wet dream my entire life, and oddly enough the dream was in no way sexual but it was a veery good dream  I masturbate about once a day though.



Shower time is play time.  Every day lmao


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

When I drive my car at night that's nocturnal emissions. ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Viva (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never had a wet dream.  And I probably won't.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When I drive my car at night that's nocturnal emissions. ba-dum-tssh



Lol dry humor ftw


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I've never had a wet dream.  And I probably won't.


Well now, you're a very dirty dog, now aren't you?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When I drive my car at night that's nocturnal emissions. ba-dum-tssh



I really thought this was going to be about farting under the sheets. What type of vehicle do you have, and is it equipped with properly emissions control devices as legally required in your place of residence?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Only "nocturnal emissions" I ever have to worry about are when the corgi that sleeps in my room boils off some bad air.  God DAMN what a horrid smell.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but I took the female version of sex ed. They didn't really bother covering this subject since it didn't really apply to us.



Sorry I forgot that everyone doesn't go to the kind of school I went to. Everything was mixed discussion, and for maximum political correctness we had a male, female, and self identified intersex teacher.


----------



## Viva (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well now, you're a very dirty dog, now aren't you?


 
Let's just say I don't go to bed on a full tank ;]


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sorry I forgot that everyone doesn't go to the kind of school I went to. Everything was mixed discussion, and for maximum political correctness we had a male, female, and self identified intersex teacher.


 
Damn. XD  I'm not sure if that would be really progressive, or just horribly awkward.

We were separated by gender, then showed pictures of STDs and given tampons, pads and condoms. And that was pretty much it, if I recall. We didn't even get to practice on a banana. ]:


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sorry I forgot that everyone doesn't go to the kind of school I went to. Everything was mixed discussion, and for maximum political correctness we had a male, female, and self identified intersex teacher.



My sex Ed teacher wad like 65 years old and she talked about that...
She put thatt condom on the banana and we were all crying.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn. XD  I'm not sure if that would be really progressive, or just horribly awkward.



Awkward. They even repeat the process for sophomores and friggin seniors.

I would have traded with you if I could.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We were separated by gender, then showed pictures of STDs and given tampons, pads and condoms.


Darn, I wish _my_ teachers would give out condoms.
...
...
...
Oh wait, my Senior English teacher did that.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Awkward. They even repeat the process for sophomores and friggin seniors.
> 
> I would have traded with you if I could.


 
Holy shit, are you serious? We got our spiel in 7th grade and that was the end of it.



SirRob said:


> Darn, I wish _my_ teachers would give out condoms.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Oh wait, my Senior English teacher did that.


 
....Whyyyyy? o__o


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ....Whyyyyy? o__o


It was actually a prank some kids in my class pulled on her. She gave out candy like every day to us for some reason, and one day they mixed condoms in with the candy. Of course she let it slide, because she totally did not have any authority in that class whatsoever.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 3, 2010)

I pissed my pants until the age of 11, when I proceeded to jizz my pants. The embarassment is massive, and I am beaten by my family for it and hate the world.

What should I do about it, Dr. Oz?


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Holy shit, are you serious? We got our spiel in 7th grade and that was the end of it.



...Could I have that portion of your life please? Maybe just a little bit of it? In return you get the unnecessary but thorough (of god were they thorough) rantings of a P.C. elitist prep school. Sounds good, yes?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I pissed my pants until the age of 11, when I proceeded to jizz my pants. The embarassment is massive, and I am beaten by my family for it and hate the world.
> 
> What should I do about it, Dr. Oz?


 
Masturbate more, apparently. :]



Browder said:


> ...Could I have that portion of your life please? Maybe just a little bit of it? In return you get the unnecessary but thorough (of god were they thorough) rantings of a P.C. elitist prep school. Sounds good, yes?


 
Honestly, I might consider this trade, on the condition that the rest of my school had to go through with it as well.  Because _half _of my friends from high school now have at _least_ one child (keeping in mind we are around the age of 22, and that my eldest "godchild" right now is 6).  Maybe a little more traumatic sex ed experience would have done us some good.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm broken or something cause I've never had a wet dream. :'(


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm broken or something cause I've never had a wet dream. :'(



*points and laughs*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm broken or something cause I've never had a wet dream. :'(


 


Tycho said:


> *points and laughs*


 
*joins in*


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually, I'm guessing they're a pain.  What with getting your nightclothes/bedsheets dirty and such.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Actually, I'm guessing they're a pain. What with getting your nightclothes/bedsheets dirty and such.


 
Another plus to being female: wet dreams =/= big mess.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Another plus to being female: wet dreams =/= big mess.



Yeah, but you have to menstruate.

Nyah nyah.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Honestly, I might consider this trade, on the condition that the rest of my school had to go through with it as well.  Because _half _of my friends from high school now have at _least_ one child (keeping in mind we are around the age of 22, and that my eldest "godchild" right now is 6).  Maybe a little more traumatic sex ed experience would have done us some good.



You raise a good point. I'm certainly no ones godparent.

Still...done.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, but you have to menstruate.
> 
> Nyah nyah.


 
...Fuck you.  >_>  *bleeds on*


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think I've ever had a wet dream either 

I don't masturbate all _that_ much.



Also, seconded on thinking this thread was about sleep-farts.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Yet to have one _and recognize such_.  Probably happened at least once to me in my sleep, but I can't say for certain as I don't recall waking up any mornings wondering if why my legs were wet / something was sticking / and so on.  I find it highly unlikely I've gone some nine years without even _one_ (Almost 3,300 days), but since I can't recall any I'll go out on a limb and say "one".

So no, I don't believe it to be as common as it's made out to be.  Morning wood, maybe, but not nocturnal emissions.  Thanks for making a thread on FAF about jizzing, though:  I'm sure it's a matter of time before people start trying to e-brag to you about their huge wet dream loads in an attempt to get into your e-pants.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 3, 2010)

Good reason to keep fappin' imo.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

I had it once when I was young like ten or eleven. I was like, "what the fuck is this shit?"


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So no, I don't believe it to be as common as it's made out to be. Morning wood, maybe, but not nocturnal emissions.


 
Interesting to know. XD I kind of suspected it would be along the lines of the misconception that dudes think about sex every 7 seconds. Furries, maybe, but not dudes in general.



Attaman said:


> Thanks for making a thread on FAF about jizzing, though: I'm sure it's a matter of time before people start trying to e-brag to you about their huge wet dream loads in an attempt to get into your e-pants.


I really hadn't expected that. None so far, yet, but now you're giving them ideas. D:

I doubt it's something to brag about, high jizz count or no.  Seems like a more embarassing scenario than anything else.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Nylak, I had a dream about you playing with animal penis last night and woke up drowning in my own jizz.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## torch621 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the OP might be right though, at least from personal experience; since I quit masturbating I've had more than a few -__-


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Also known as wet dreams.
> 
> Okay, this is kind of targeted at all you dudes out there (yes, we have em too, but they're not as noticeable).  Being more female-oriented myself, I haven't been "close" enough with a lot of dudes to ask about their experiences with this, or notice them firsthand, (or give a shit), but I recently caught a friend "in the act" when I was staying over at his apartment, and he said it was only his second or third time experiencing this.
> 
> ...



It really depends on the person. I hardly ever masturbate (maybe once a week), and barely, at that, and yet I've only had a few wet dreams in the last *year*.

*shrug* I have a hard-on pretty much daily, but I don't count that as masturbation.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, but you have to menstruate.
> 
> Nyah nyah.


 
OH DEAH LAWD....

I bet that Hillary Clinton is the reason why we invaded both Somalia and Bosnia.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Hey Nylak, I had a dream about you playing with animal penis last night and woke up drowning in my own jizz.
> 
> Wanna yiff?


 
Damn, that's hot; let's do it.



atrakaj said:


> It really depends on the person. I hardly ever masturbate (maybe once a week), and barely, at that, and yet I've only had a few wet dreams in the last *year*.
> 
> *shrug* I have a hard-on pretty much daily, but I don't count that as masturbation.


 
But compared to the rest of the thread (who claim to only have had a couple in their lifetimes), apparently, that's a high count.  Silly Atrakaj and your fapping restraint.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Interesting to know. XD I kind of suspected it would be along the lines of the misconception that dudes think about sex every 7 seconds. Furries, maybe, but not dudes in general.


  Every seven seconds?  Nylak, be generous:  You have to give at least ten seconds.



Nylak said:


> I really hadn't expected that. None so far, yet, but now you're giving them ideas. D:


  Enjoy your (possible) thread full of Furry Jizz.  You deserve it. 


Nylak said:


> I doubt it's something to brag about, high jizz count or no.  Seems like a more embarassing scenario than anything else.


 This is the fandom where people brag about the size of a Bad Dragon they use.  Would bragging about load sizes surprise you in the least?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *points and laughs*





Nylak said:


> *joins in*



My pride! She be broken. D':


*chuckles a little as well*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Every seven seconds? Nylak, be generous: You have to give at least ten seconds.


 
Right.  I forgot your tiny furry male brains couldn't process information that quickly.  :3




Attaman said:


> This is the fandom where people brag about the size of a Bad Dragon they use. Would bragging about load sizes surprise you in the least?


...Do people actually do that?  >_>

I swear, I lose a little more respect for this community every day.

<3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn, that's hot; let's do it.
> 
> 
> 
> But compared to the rest of the thread (who claim to only have had a couple in their lifetimes), apparently, that's a high count.  Silly Atrakaj and your fapping restraint.



They also masturbate daily :V . I don't restrain, I just don't feel the need.


----------



## Russ (Mar 3, 2010)

I had sexual dreams now and then but never had noctural emissions. I masturbate fairly regularly (once a day, once every two days, twice a day etc...) and I am *sort of* into erotic denial so I suppose I have grown used to keeping myself from reaching climax.

Plus I don't like making a mess _at all_. Maybe that keeps me subconsciously from having one.

*shrug*


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Russ said:


> Plus I don't like making a mess _at all_. Maybe that keeps me subconsciously from having one.
> 
> *shrug*



Kleenex.  Or in the shower.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Kleenex.  Or in the shower.



I just had the Kleenex commercial play out in my mind, with sneezing dicks instead of noses -.- .


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no idea if I've ever done that.

I may have once or twice.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 3, 2010)

My first one involved a killer whale for some bizarre reason.

Strange but true.


----------



## Seas (Mar 3, 2010)

I never had a wet dream. I also only fap every several days or so. So I'm an exception to this, I assume.

I have a guess, people who have wet dreams usually sleep on their backs? 
Because doing that can do all kinds of temporary fuckups with your nervous system 
(for example, waking up but completely unable to move and having illusions of somehing happening to you while you can't do anything). 
(I never sleep on my back though either just read about these things)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> (for example, waking up but completely unable to move and having illusions of somehing happening to you while you can't do anything).


Dammit nothing happens to me.   I've slept on my back and the worst I've ever had is the constantly re-occurring dreams of me dying in some absurd way.  Does it only happen if you do such constantly, or does every now and then eventually lead to such results?


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I had like one way back before I knew about masturbating. I don't remember what the dream was. Now that I masturbate like 4 times a week on average I haven't had one since, atleast that I'm aware of....

in conclusion the inverse relation between fapping and wet dreams seems true


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think I've ever had a wet dream :\
I'm always dry when I get up


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Never had one :c


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We didn't even get to practice on a banana. ]:


 
It's ok you can practice on me. :3c


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> It's ok you can practice on me. :3c



They're going to find you dead from suffocation, with a condom stretched over your head and face.  Mark my words.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 4, 2010)

All the time... fuck.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're going to find you dead from suffocation, with a condom stretched over your head and face. Mark my words.


 Damn you Tycho, you fucking made me crack a smile x3


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had 3 that I can remember.  All quite odd in circumstance, as I remember the dreams that caused them quite well.  No.  I'm not going to relate them ... that'd be akin to kissing and telling, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're going to find you dead from suffocation, with a condom stretched over your head and face. Mark my words.


 
In the end it would be _soooo_ worth it though. :3c


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> In the end it would be _soooo_ worth it though. :3c



I'll get the extra small condoms for you :V .


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

bluedrache said:


> I've had 3 that I can remember.  All quite odd in circumstance, as I remember the dreams that caused them quite well.  No.  I'm not going to relate them ... that'd be akin to kissing and telling, now wouldn't it?



It's a fucking dream, not a secret forbidden lovers' tryst.

That having been said, sharing definitely not necessary or wanted.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Now, I've always heard it was more frequent than that for dudes, and that your masturbation habits/nocturnal emissions were negatively correlated--IE, the more you masturbate the less you wet dream, and vice versa.



Depends on who you ask.  The general line of thinking is that the more sexually active you are, the less amount of wet dreams you'll have, but this isn't always true.  Best way to find out is by not masturbating for roughly a week or so and see what happens (I'm sure it'd be a death sentence for you furfags).

Some people claim they're more pleasurable since it's a mental scenario that you create and the orgasm is triggered by mental concentration rather than physical sensation.  But there's still too much debate about it, oddly enough.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Depends on who you ask.  The general line of thinking is that the more sexually active you are, the less amount of wet dreams you'll have, but this isn't always true.  Best way to find out is by not masturbating for roughly a week or so and see what happens (I'm sure it'd be a death sentence for you furfags).
> 
> Some people claim they're more pleasurable since it's a mental scenario that you create and the orgasm is triggered by mental concentration rather than physical sensation.  But there's still too much debate about it, oddly enough.



I noticed that you refrained from mentioning your own masturbation-to-wet dream ratio.


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll get the extra small condoms for you :V .


 
It's quite alright I got my own box of Extra large all ready to go. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I noticed that you refrained from mentioning your own masturbation-to-wet dream ratio.



Mostly because it's none of anyone's business on here.  I've said time and again, I don't give out personal information outside of PMs unless absolutely necessary.  This is not one of those times.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> It's quite alright I got my own box of Extra large all ready to go. :V



Those are for you dick. I was getting the XS size for your head :V .



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Mostly because it's none of anyone's business on here. I've said time and again, I don't give out personal information outside of PMs unless absolutely necessary. This is not one of those times.



A good policy.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

I've gone way more than a week without touching myself and didn't have one.


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Those are for you dick. I was getting the XS size for your head :V .


 
I got that covered as well. :V


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2010)

It's been my experience that if I go a week without orgasm then one will happen one way or another.  But my ex said he once went without for _six_ weeks (and awoke to sheets soaked down to the mattress padding).


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It's been my experience that if I go a week without orgasm then one will happen one way or another.  But my ex said he once went without for _six_ weeks (and awoke to sheets soaked down to the mattress padding).



lol, backed up.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A good policy.



One I think more people would do well to follow.



			
				Jashwa said:
			
		

> I've gone way more than a week without touching myself and didn't have one.



Never said it was concrete with the week thing.  It's not like your sperm builds up to a point to where it HAS to be released.  They'd just die and be reabsorbed into the body.  It's more likely, I'd say, if someone has a regular sex life that is abruptly stopped for a period of time, after puberty, due to his mental need for sexual release.  Thus his mind creates the scenario.  Of course that's merely speculation.


----------



## Seas (Mar 4, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Dammit nothing happens to me.   I've slept on my back and the worst I've ever had is the constantly re-occurring dreams of me dying in some absurd way.  Does it only happen if you do such constantly, or does every now and then eventually lead to such results?



As I said, It never happened to me and I don't sleep on my back, I have read about these events in multiple sites (I have actually read about one here on FAF too) and all seem to mention that it only occurs if the person is sleeping on his/her back, don't know what other requirements have to be present.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> It's ok you can practice on me. :3c



Shouldn't that be - :3Â£


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 4, 2010)

Never had one, honestly.  Plenty of sex dreams and the like and the total urge to masturbate in the morning but yeah... No actual emissions.  I trained my penor well.


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Shouldn't that be - :3Â£


 
Sorry, but I don't know what that is sopposed to stand for..


----------



## Smelge (Mar 4, 2010)

Like your previous emote, but with added dangle.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never had one, that being said the longest I think I've ever gone without masturbating since the age of 15 is about 3 days.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 4, 2010)

All I know is I went for 9 days and it worked like beer goggles.. some chicks I normally wouldn't look at became eye candy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> As I said, It never happened to me and I don't sleep on my back, I have read about these events in multiple sites (I have actually read about one here on FAF too) and all seem to mention that it only occurs if the person is sleeping on his/her back, don't know what other requirements have to be present.


 
I never had one either, like some other ppl have had dreams about tho.
I also seldom sleep on my back as well. So maybe theres truth to this?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Like your previous emote, but with added dangle.



lmao


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 4, 2010)

I've masturbated only two times, but I've never wet dreamed... maybe the fact I don't dream explains it, though


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've masturbated only two times, but I've never wet dreamed... maybe the fact I don't dream explains it, though



What're you, Catholic?  You're gonna give yourself some messed up philias later in life if you never let yourself release.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only had one so-called wet-dream, but I don't remember the dream itself. All I remember is waking up to jizzy shorts.

Very inconvenient.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Sorry, but I don't know what that is sopposed to stand for..


 
He wants to show his European pride.



Ibuuyk said:


> I've masturbated only two times, but I've never wet dreamed... maybe the fact I don't dream explains it, though


 
Everyone dreams, it's a function of life. You just don't remember them. I don't remember them either, except on rare occasions. Even then I forget them within five minutes, except, again, on rare occasions. I remember a few dreams I had when I was six or seven. How the hell did I get to school with no pants...?

Also, I had many a dream back then of living in a giant picnic basket...with wolves :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

No, because I am not horny enough to think of retarded perverted stuff while sleeping.
For you little dudes here to touch yourself at night and then be like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So really, no.
Fuck it all I am captain murasa minamitsu 
Oh wth I have reached maximum favorites in youtube NOOOOO


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No, because I am not horny enough to think of retarded perverted stuff while sleeping.
> For you little dudes here to touch yourself at night and then be like this:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Make an alt account :V .


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No, because I am not horny enough to think of retarded perverted stuff while sleeping.
> For you little dudes here to touch yourself at night and then be like this:
> 
> 
> ...



Once you go through puberty you'll look back on this post and laugh.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Once you go through puberty you'll look back on this post and laugh.


 
If he ever reaches that stage.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Once you go through america you'll look back on me and laugh.


Yes. Now that's true :V
Once you will find that jizz in your pants, you will do the same expression.


atrakaj said:


> Make an alt account :V .


Did, then removed my favorites.
Now it's fine.


atrakaj said:


> If he ever reaches that stage.


Sage

EDIT: In right times, I am horny as hell. When not at them I am colder than your penis's heat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

sex drive currently set to Dead, to which I dont even remember the last time I had a thought about sex


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 4, 2010)

again with a thread I just had to click on. 
As for the topic, this is so perverted. Oh wait furries.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sex drive currently set to Dead, to which I dont even remember the last time I had a thought about sex


 
You thought about it when you made that post :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You thought about it when you made that post :V .


there is a difference between typing it out and thinking about it though :V


----------



## Melkor (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only had a few, but I don't recall ever going more than a day without masterbating in 4 or 5 years... Hmm


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there is a difference between typing it out and thinking about it though :V


 
Yep. You have to think about it to type it, but you don't have to type it to think about it.

Btw, your avatar makes me think that you think about sex a good bit :V .


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wet_dreams

Kinsey's take on it is probably the correct one.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yep. You have to think about it to type it, but you don't have to type it to think about it.
> 
> Btw, your avatar makes me think that you think about sex a good bit :V .



I agree


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think I've ever had one.
i always wake up during erotic dreams

i think id remember my junk being stuck to my underwear


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

> Saint Augustine held that male nocturnal  emissions, unlike masturbation, did not pollute the conscience of  a man, because they were not voluntary carnal acts, and were therefore  not to be considered a sin.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wet_dreams#cite_note-11  Augustine did, however, pray that he may be released from the "glue of  lust" and thus recommended the beseechment of God's assistance in  clearing one's soul of all such carnal affections.



And people say furries are weird? There are millions of people who still follow this bullshit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yep. You have to think about it to type it, but you don't have to type it to think about it.
> 
> Btw, your avatar makes me think that you think about sex a good bit :V .


like I said my sex drive is at its low :V


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> like I said my sex drive is at its low :V


 
I feel like life would be empty with no sex drive lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I feel like life would be empty with no sex drive lol


not really, you cant have NO sex drive, just low


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not really, you cant have NO sex drive, just low



There's a point at which it is so low that it is effectively non-existent.


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not really, you cant have NO sex drive, just low


 
What about women? AM I RIGHT?

lol jk I just saw the joke opportunity


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> What about women? AM I RIGHT?
> 
> lol jk I just saw the joke opportunity



Many women's sex drive is directly linked to how much money you have in your bank account.  It's been scientifically proven, or some shit like that.

Remember guys, six digits in the bank means she'll do anything :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Many women's sex drive is directly linked to how much money you have in your bank account. It's been scientifically proven, or some shit like that.
> 
> Remember guys, six digits in the bank means she'll do anything :V


 
If that was true, I'd to to the hundreths of a penny. As in, $14.9483.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Many women's sex drive is directly linked to how much money you have in your bank account.  It's been scientifically proven, or some shit like that.
> 
> Remember guys, six digits in the bank means she'll do anything :V


damn highest I go is 4 digits
but my girlfriend freaks if I spend at least over 100 on stuff for her


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2010)

If you can't masturbate the body does it for you while you sleep, basically. I think it's when you're rubbing against the sheets or bed, I've only ever had one so I don't really know.

But those religious fanatics (not to bring that up, just on-topic) or other people that gloat they don't masturbate or that masturbating is wrong, well they don't realize the body will do it while you sleep so I guess everybody is wrong.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Harmony said:


> If you can't masturbate the body does it for you while you sleep, basically. I think it's when you're rubbing against the sheets or bed, I've only ever had one so I don't really know.



Oh come on.  Nobody dry-humps the bed in their sleep.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Remember guys, six digits in the bank means she'll do anything :V



It helps if you have a big deck too.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh come on.  Nobody dry-humps the bed in their sleep.


"and/or engaging in sexual intercourse"?

I guess intercourse with a bed counts


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> "and/or engaging in sexual intercourse"?
> 
> I guess intercourse with a bed counts



Sleepfucking.  lol


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sleepfucking.  lol


What gets me is the sleep-homicide


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Shower time is play time. Every day lmao


 i agree :3 one in morn shower and again at night then a bonus in bed :3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What gets me is the sleep-homicide


No one wants to hear about your fetishes Shenzi :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one wants to hear about your fetishes Shenzi :V


Oh hey I didn't even think about that.

Brb new fetish.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh hey I didn't even think about that.
> 
> Brb new fetish.


What have I done!? ;;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What have I done!? ;;



Could be worse.  Could be sleep-mongling.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh hey I didn't even think about that.
> 
> Brb new fetish.


FFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Could be worse.  Could be sleep-mongling.


What have _you_ done!? ;;


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one wants to hear about your fetishes Shenzi :V


 
I do. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> I do. :V


No one that matters wants to hear about your fetishes, Shenzi :V*


And also, no you don't.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

leon i forgot to tell you that my fetishes border illegal


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> leon i forgot to tell you that my fetishes border illegal


They border illegal, but they're on the wrong side of the line :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They border illegal, but they're on the wrong side of the line :V


:iconteeeheee:


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one that matters wants to hear about your fetishes, Shenzi :V*
> 
> 
> And also, no you don't.


 
Oh yeah, I do. :V



Shenzebo said:


> leon i forgot to tell you that my fetishes _border_ illegal


 
:V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They border illegal, but they're on the wrong side of the line :V





Shenzebo said:


> :iconteeeheee:



You have my attention.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have my attention.


Stuff that causes many posts worth of drama. PM me if you really wanna know.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Stuff that causes many posts worth of drama. PM me if you really wanna know.



That's not very specific. A lot of things cause pages of drama on here.


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's not very specific. A lot of things cause pages of drama on here.


 
This is quite true...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 4, 2010)

Nocturnal emissions are pretty hot :3c


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nocturnal emissions are pretty hot :3c



<w<

Also, I never have sex dreams ;___;


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 4, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> <w<
> 
> Also, I never have sex dreams ;___;



>w>

It's okay, I don't either ;_;
and I think I'm gonna forget about writing out the next sentence on here :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> <w<
> 
> Also, I never have sex dreams ;___;



That's because you're Nocturnal :3 . You sleep during the day, and sunlight is the sex dream's immortal enemy.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

I wake up every day with a hard on, but I've never had a "nocturnal emission." Too bad I almost never remember my dreams.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's because you're Nocturnal :3 . You sleep during the day, and sunlight is the sex dream's immortal enemy.



This means I should get metric fucktons of sex during the night, right? :3c


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but I took the female version of sex ed. They didn't really bother covering this subject since it didn't really apply to us.
> 
> And just curiosity. Like I said, caught a friend, then accused him of being hard up, hilarity ensued. Curiosity followed. What can I say. XD  Usually when I bring up subjects like this with my guy friends they instantly get defensive and go all "DUDE I'M NOT TALKING TO A CHICK ABOUT THAT!"



You forgot this is furry fandom. XD


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, waking up with an erection makes no goddamn sense.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OK, waking up with an erection makes no goddamn sense.



I thought that was normal? I wake up with one pretty much every day.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought that was normal? I wake up with one pretty much every day.



It STILL makes no sense.

Also, is an erection even necessary for a wet dream?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought that was normal? I wake up with one pretty much every day.


It is, but that doesn't mean it makes sense.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It is, but that doesn't mean it makes sense.



Seriously.  You wake up and it's like "Heya, mornin' glory" and you're like "go away, fucker, I have to piss".


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

It makes sense to me. If you dream about something steamy you get a hard on. The body doesn't know it is asleep.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It STILL makes no sense.
> 
> Also, is an erection even necessary for a wet dream?



No, it's not. Sometimes people jizz w/out getting an erection.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It makes sense to me. If you dream about something steamy you get a hard on. The body doesn't know it is asleep.



So morning wood is a wet dream deferred or something? That's right, Langston Hughes, I went there.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It STILL makes no sense.



I think I heard/read that it's because that's when you get more testosterone in your system. Still doesn't really explain why though.



Tycho said:


> Also, is an erection even necessary for a wet dream?



Apparently not according to the wikipedia article I ended up reading about it because some jerk posted a link. I lost about 45 minutes of my life there.


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Shower time is play time. Every day lmao


yes.  Every day XXDDD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think I heard/read that it's because that's when you get more testosterone in your system. Still doesn't really explain why though.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not according to the wikipedia article I ended up reading about it because some jerk posted a link. I lost about 45 minutes of my life there.



I skimmed it, got the same info you did, and only wasted about thirty seconds of my life there.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Seriously.  You wake up and it's like "Heya, mornin' glory" and you're like "go away, fucker, I have to piss".


For me it's more like "Hey there!" "Fuck you, I have to get dressed and be in class in 15 minutes. Stop that, I can't put my jeans on"


Fuzzy Alien said:


> It makes sense to me. If you dream about something steamy you get a hard on. The body doesn't know it is asleep.


Except for the fact that we're talking about normal morning wood and not post sex dream morning wood.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> For me it's more like "Hey there!" "Fuck you, I have to get dressed and be in class in 15 minutes. Stop that, I can't put my jeans on"
> 
> Except for the fact that we're talking about normal morning wood and not post sex dream morning wood.



Yeah, it's mostly just an extreme need to pee, when I have it.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I skimmed it, got the same info you did, and only wasted about thirty seconds of my life there.



Yes, but the links... the links in links.... the links in links in links.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes, but the links... the links in links.... the links in links in links.



You were hunting for more pictures of penises.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2010)

Usually happens if I dream shift into my cameo dragon sona. Get's really fucked up because half those dreams, a woman comes out of no where and literally jumps on my draconic phallus and, well, you get the idea. 

(giggity)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You were hunting for more pictures of penises.


_Were?_ He _stopped_?


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You were hunting for more pictures of penises.



Actually, I never saw and single picture of anything the whole time.

I may like penis, but they're pretty ugly to look at anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except for the fact that we're talking about normal morning wood and not post sex dream morning wood.



What is "normal" morning wood?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What is "normal" morning wood?


Waking up with an erection and there being no conscious reason for it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

But there's always a reason for it; usually it's a dream you don't remember.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What is "normal" morning wood?



Waking up, NOT from a sex dream, and seeing head #2 poking out.  Don't have to have a sex dream to wake up woodified.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> But there's always a reason for it; usually it's a dream you don't remember.



Possibly.  But if that is true then I think the frequency of my "sex dreams" is alarmingly high sometimes.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But there's always a reason for it; usually it's a dream you don't remember.



But I can't remember ever having a sex dream EVER, but I very rarely wake up without a boner.

My dog doesn't sleep in my room either, so it can't be that.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> My dog doesn't sleep in my room either, so it can't be that.


You are sick.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You are sick.



:3 If I wasn't joking I wouldn't post it.


I don't know if I should be worried that I feel the need to explain myself either.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> :3


You probably should be worried.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You probably should be worried.



I blame all of you. It would never have occurred to me to say these things before I came here.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> because some jerk posted a link.



Hey!  I resemble that.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I blame all of you. It would never have occurred to me to say these things before I came here.


 
Seriously. furries have that effect on people.  I swear I say things IRL now that my "normal" friends just stare at me for, and I totally don't realize the problem for a few seconds.  "Oh, yeah, these are the non-furfags, I need to censor myself.  They don't appreciate charmingly risque jokes about my dog's penis."


----------



## Browder (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously. furries have that effect on people.  I swear I say things IRL now that my "normal" friends just stare at me for, and I totally don't realize the problem for a few seconds.  "Oh, yeah, these are the non-furfags, I need to censor myself.  They don't appreciate charmingly risque jokes about my dog's penis."



Furry: Inciting Tourettes in a Young Person Near You!

Dogdongs!


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously. furries have that effect on people. I swear I say things IRL now that my "normal" friends just stare at me for, and I totally don't realize the problem for a few seconds. "Oh, yeah, these are the non-furfags, I need to censor myself. They don't appreciate charmingly risque jokes about my dog's penis."


 
lol I'm new to the fur and I was just thinking about this yesterday lol, in my head I thought yiff instead of sex for something, and then I'm like "what if I said that to my friends, how would I explain that one.."

friends: "so Josh what did you think of her" 
me: "oh murr total yiff" 
friends: [blank stares] "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"

Oh and I think my friends would think a joke about a dogs penis was funny furry or not haha


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol I'm new to the fur and I was just thinking about this yesterday lol, in my head I thought yiff instead of sex for something, and then I'm like "what if I said that to my friends, how would I explain that one.."
> 
> friends: "so Josh what did you think of her"
> me: *"oh murr total yiff" *
> ...



I don't think anyone here would react any better to you saying something that painfully fucking retarded :V .


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't think anyone here would react any better to you saying something that painfully fucking retarded :V .


 
yeah ok I may not have converted my thoughts to words the best wte I'm going to bed now


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2010)

Also Nylak if you thought your friend was hard up you should have given him a helping hand.

That's pretty much the only good way getting caught in the act can end.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 5, 2010)

*imagines lil' John having a nocturnal emission*
"zzzzzzz..... SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-SKEET!!!!!!!!   
zzzzzzz..... SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-SKEET!!!!!!"


Seriously though, I ejaculate too much when I'm awake to be having them when im sleeping.  I see wet dreams as my body telling me "Fuck Something!  Right Now!"


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Also known as wet dreams.
> 
> Okay, this is kind of targeted at all you dudes out there (yes, we have em too, but they're not as noticeable). Being more female-oriented myself, I haven't been "close" enough with a lot of dudes to ask about their experiences with this, or notice them firsthand, (or give a shit), but I recently caught a friend "in the act" when I was staying over at his apartment, and he said it was only his second or third time experiencing this.
> 
> ...


 
Nooooop.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Nooooop.


 GO COBRA!!!!


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

Masturbation is part of my daily routine so more than likely I'll never have a wet dream. Ever.


----------



## Skullmiser (Mar 5, 2010)

I understand your problem. Some things do not translate well to other genders, for instance, remember in Star Trek "Insurrection," when after overhearing Beverly and Diana's conversation, asked Worf if he had noticed that his boobs were firmer? 

Anyway, I have not masturbated for two years, and may have a nocturnal emission once or a month or so. If I have a dream with it, it is not sexual. I have a similar question for women. I have heard recently that some girls poop in the shower. Both myself and others had a hard time believing this, but we were told to ask some girls for ourselves. So Nylak, and other females, have you heard of girls pooping in the shower?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 5, 2010)

Skullmiser said:


> So Nylak, and other females, have you heard of girls pooping in the shower?



That's never happened to me. Ew.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Also Nylak if you thought your friend was hard up you should have given him a helping hand.
> 
> That's pretty much the only good way getting caught in the act can end.


 
Yeah, we've gone there before. Didn't end well. Still friends, though. :3



Skullmiser said:


> I have a similar question for women. I have heard recently that some girls poop in the shower. Both myself and others had a hard time believing this, but we were told to ask some girls for ourselves. So Nylak, and other females, have you heard of girls pooping in the shower?


 
Yeah, this was actually a big problem in my old dorms.  We actually had a whole "dorm meeting" where the student director had to give us a little chat, since he couldn't figure out who the perpetrator was.  Apparently he didn't understand this common female problem.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds kinky.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, it was hot, not gonna lie.

The pooping in the showers thing, I mean.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> Masturbation is part of my daily routine so more than likely I'll never have a wet dream. Ever.


unless you stop for a few days, try it, you have a wet dream about something awesomely sick and terrible


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, it was hot, not gonna lie.
> 
> The pooping in the showers thing, I mean.



How was the clean-up? :V


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, we've gone there before. Didn't end well. Still friends, though. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this was actually a big problem in my old dorms.  We actually had a whole "dorm meeting" where the student director had to give us a little chat, since he couldn't figure out who the perpetrator was.  Apparently he didn't understand this common female problem.


ARE YOU SERIOUS!?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How was the clean-up? :V


Unpleasant. The janitorial staff refused to do it, so we all had to take turns. 



footfoe said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS!?


Of course!   Chicks shit in the shower all the time.  It's like a compulsion.

...Hell no, crazy. >_> Wtf.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

And if i may address the over all topic

Guys ( I ) have dreams when ever i stop jacking off for more than 5 days, with out fail.  I've heard than when you are older, if you stop having sex or masturbating regularly then you will stop having wet dreams because you are old.  

This one time i had a wet dream about my sister, and it was awesome.  wait, yeah it was awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

I.....don't actually remember this ever happening. Might explain the callouses....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> And if i may address the over all topic
> 
> Guys ( I ) have dreams when ever i stop jacking off for more than 5 days, with out fail.  I've heard than when you are older, if you stop having sex or masturbating regularly then you will stop having wet dreams because you are old.
> 
> This one time i had a wet dream about my sister, and it was awesome.  wait, yeah it was awesome.



Never had one of my sister, but I do remember having one with a girl that really wasn't that attractive to me :V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it's funny that you people remember yours.  Gals' are supposed to be physiologically comparable, but I totally don't remember what any of mine were actually about.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Never had one of my sister, but I do remember having one with a girl that really wasn't that attractive to me :V .


my sister is not unattractive.  I'm pretty sure i'm a sexual deviant.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> That's never happened to me. Ew.


what is this pooping in showers


Nylak said:


> Yeah, it was hot, not gonna lie.
> 
> The pooping in the showers thing, I mean.


Hot, stinky and filthy? It's poop, it's in your soup.


Nylak said:


> I think it's funny that you people remember yours.  *Gals*' are supposed to be physiologically comparable, but I totally don't remember what any of mine were actually about.


Who made that word? It sound retarded, as if a perverted person didn't get through puberty and can't say "women" "girls" "females" "chicks with ugly ass faces". Or Gal= Gallon


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I think it's funny that you people remember yours.  Gals' are supposed to be physiologically comparable, but I totally don't remember what any of mine were actually about.


I remember like all of mine, none of them make sense though.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> my sister is not unattractive. I'm pretty sure i'm a sexual deviant.


It's okay. I have a sister complex and I'm a chick. So. 

Highfive!

Also my sister is gay so this is totally propositionable.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I think it's funny that you people remember yours.  Gals' are supposed to be physiologically comparable, but I totally don't remember what any of mine were actually about.



I only vaguely remember one or two. All I know about that one is that she was in it :V . All I remember of another one is that it included two schools.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's okay. I have a sister complex and I'm a chick. So.
> 
> Highfive!
> 
> Also my sister is gay so this is totally propositionable.


I'm in love with you


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

I can only remember one I've had and it involved this dirty stoner chick from my high school. Was scared as fuck when I woke up.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm in love with you



You're in love with every female on here :V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm in love with you


 
No, you can't watch.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I only vaguely remember one or two. All I know about that one is that she was in it :V . All I remember of another one is that it included two schools.


This makes me want to describe one of mine.  

In this dream, me and some generic friends decided to go to sex world.  Yes sex world.  There were got into some kind of bizzare tour bus like thing, whatever, and were treated to all the wonderfull sights of sex world.  On thing in particular grabbed my attention. It was a woman being penetrated by a dildo her height.  Her screams made me just bust all over the place.  I like that one.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're in love with every female on here :V .


I'm a sexual deviant, i'm in love with every female, also i'm deadly afraid of them too.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> This makes me want to describe one of mine.
> 
> In this dream, me and some generic friends decided to go to sex world.  Yes sex world.  There were got into some kind of bizzare tour bus like thing, whatever, and were treated to all the wonderfull sights of sex world.  On thing in particular grabbed my attention. It was a woman being penetrated by a dildo her height.  Her screams made me just bust all over the place.  I like that one.



I see. Mine have a bit more action :V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm a sexual deviant, i'm in love with every female, also i'm deadly afraid of them too.


 
Hi, wanna yiff?    *drapes self on intimidatinglylike*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're in love with every female on here :V .


Despratly trying.. but nope..
I don't even wait for chances, if they come they will come to me.


footfoe said:


> I'm a sexual deviant, i'm in love with every female, also i'm deadly afraid of them too.


For a sexual deviant :
- You don't have grammar.
-You are afraid of chicks in perverted outfits.
- You fall in love with every female - thus even if she is a fat ugly ass face female that was born male would you love her?


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hi, wanna yiff?    *drapes self on intimidatinglylike*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Despratly trying.. but nope..
> I don't even wait for chances, if they come they will come to me.


you R Ghey


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you R Ghey


Nope, I am actually 100% straight as a broken chainsaw.
Not horny. Relatively.
I don't admire ghey people but I don't hate them.

And you? You act like a chick yourself.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nope, I am actually 100% straight as a broken chainsaw.
> Not horny. Relatively.
> I don't admire ghey people but I don't hate them.
> 
> And you? You act like a chick yourself.


i am very feminine, i was teased about it in middle school.  Now i'm going to go cry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i am very feminine, i was teased about it in middle school.  Now i'm going to go cry.


That's okay feminine people are fine.
Feminine people, that ask to be trolled and show full blowness everywhere, are not fine and are going to grow breasts and their balls would shrivel up.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Footfoe makes me feel better about myself because I'm always worrying about if I come off as a creep and he's clearly doing so much worse than I am.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Footfoe makes me feel better about myself because I'm always worrying about if I come off as a creep and he's clearly doing so much worse than I am.



He's doing worse at coming across as a creep? If you say so  .


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What're you, Catholic?  You're gonna give yourself some messed up philias later in life if you never let yourself release.



What're you, Pervert?  Not everybody gets fucked up in the head if they don't "release" twice per day.



atrakaj said:


> Everyone dreams, it's a function of life. You just don't remember them. I don't remember them either, except on rare occasions. Even then I forget them within five minutes, except, again, on rare occasions. I remember a few dreams I had when I was six or seven. How the hell did I get to school with no pants...?



Look up Wiki before saying everybody dreams, idiot


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What're you, Pervert?  Not everybody gets fucked up in the head if they don't "release" twice per day.



Because there's no middle ground between twice a day and twice in _your whole life_, and those that aren't ashamed of a natural biological function are "perverts".  I'm not sure where your Puritanical view of sexuality came from (well, I have a good guess) but odds are you're going to run into problems of one sort or another later in life because of it.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Because there's no middle ground between twice a day and twice in _your whole life_, and those that aren't ashamed of a natural biological function are "perverts". * I'm not sure where your Puritanical view of sexuality came from (well, I have a good guess)* but odds are you're going to run into problems of one sort or another later in life because of it.



Growing up in America will do that to you.  I can vouch for that :V

Oh wait, you're American too, how did you avoid getting mashed with the Puritan-hammer?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Look up *Wiki* before saying everybody dreams, idiot



We have ourselves a scholar!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We have ourselves a scholar!



His avatar wears glasses.

Look out.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

I've come veeeeery close to having one before...but I woke up beforehand..I was very confused because I was in the dream I was in jail and I couldn't figure out why :/


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> His avatar wears glasses.
> 
> Look out.



I will go wear glasses, then.  :V

Also, last I checked, since generally everyone who sleeps goes into REM, they dream whether they remember or not.  But hey, what do I know?  I didn't look it up on Wiki.

And hey, I found more on it.  http://www.wisegeek.com/does-everyone-dream.htm

Last modified in January.  

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/dreams-faq/part3/section-5.html

Last modified in February.

I could find more.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've come veeeeery close to having one before...but I woke up beforehand..I was very confused because I was in the dream I was in jail and I couldn't figure out why :/



huh huh huh

jailhouse rape


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> huh huh huh
> 
> jailhouse rape


It wasn't even rape...:/


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't even rape...:/



Ooh.  "Conjugal visits"?


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ooh.  "Conjugal visits"?


not even that...just random inmate smecks..lol


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Footfoe makes me feel better about myself because I'm always worrying about if I come off as a creep and he's clearly doing so much worse than I am.


When do you ever come across as creepy?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> When do you ever come across as creepy?



Some people think "intelligent" equals "creepy", I think.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 6, 2010)

I think wanking is one of the only things in life you can do to get something for nothing: in other words, stress relief/enjoyment without having any prior motivation or effort

so jerk it guys, and jerk it often


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Because there's no middle ground between twice a day and twice in _your whole life_, and those that aren't ashamed of a natural biological function are "perverts".  I'm not sure where your Puritanical view of sexuality came from (well, I have a good guess) but odds are you're going to run into problems of one sort or another later in life because of it.



Dude, I'm not biased & sex isn't taboo in my mind, but I still don't find the use of pawing off even once in a while.  It's useless & I have much better to do than look at porn.



Ratte said:


> I will go wear glasses, then.  :V
> 
> Also, last I checked, since generally everyone who sleeps goes into REM, they dream whether they remember or not.  But hey, what do I know?  I didn't look it up on Wiki.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, and those who do usually shut their traps about it in fear of ending up in an asylum because of all the morons out there who cant imagine the concept of controlling his own brain, so good luck finding an article about it.


----------



## Revy (Mar 6, 2010)

honestly i dont ever recall having any.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot that Wiki is a reliable source, after all, anyone can post there, but only the ones that know what they're talking about do, right?



LizardKing said:


> His avatar wears glasses.
> 
> Look out.



I wear glasses in RL. :V



Ratte said:


> I will go wear glasses, then.  :V
> 
> Also, last I checked, since generally everyone who sleeps goes into REM, they dream whether they remember or not.  But hey, what do I know?  I didn't look it up on Wiki.
> 
> ...



I was too lazy to try :V .



Ibuuyk said:


> Dude, I'm not biased & sex isn't taboo in my mind, but I still don't find the use of pawing off even once in a while.  It's useless & I have much better to do than look at porn.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, and those who do usually shut their traps about it in fear of ending up in an asylum because of all the morons out there who cant imagine the concept of controlling his own brain, so good luck finding an article about it.



It's a little thing called laboratory experiments :V . They have done testing on REM sleep. If you don't dream, you're not in REM sleep, which means you're not getting any rest. So that 5% you're talking about belonging in the loony bin? They're the ones that don't REM sleep, so go crazy.

Star Trek: TNG made an episode about this. It must be true :V .


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that Wiki is a reliable source, after all, anyone can post there, but only the ones that know what they're talking about do, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look in the sexual orientation thread for more details.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> When do you ever come across as creepy?



I don't know.  It's just a worry I have.  It's why I don't divulge much information in fetish threads. >.>


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't know.  It's just a worry I have.  It's why I don't divulge much information in fetish threads. >.>



Creepy.

You're not one of those scatophiles, are you? I think they're gross.  And creepy.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> As far as I know, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, and those who do usually shut their traps about it in fear of ending up in an asylum because of all the morons out there who cant imagine the concept of controlling his own brain, so good luck finding an article about it.



That doesn't mean we don't all dream.  How the hell is this remotely relevant?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Creepy.
> 
> You're not one of those scatophiles, are you? I think they're gross.  And creepy.



No, no bathroom stuff, inflation, vore, zoo or cub.  So I guess I could be worse.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> No, no bathroom stuff, inflation, vore, zoo or cub.  So I guess I could be worse.



*Is suddenly too curious for his own good about Lobar's fetishes*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Is suddenly too curious for his own good about Lobar's fetishes*



He eats Asian hotdogs....which are made from cats.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm afraid I'd wet my bed ;^;


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He eats Asian hotdogs....which are made from cats.



Pft. I've eaten weirder. That would only be interesting if he jerked off at the same time.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

I think I'm done in this thread. ;>.>


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He eats Asian hotdogs....which are made from cats.


 
Isn't it always made from cats? Why would you state the obvious?



Browder said:


> Pft. I've eaten weirder. That would only be interesting if he jerked off at the same time.


 
What have you eaten that would be weirder than cat?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Isn't it always made from cats? Why would you state the obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> What have you eaten that would be weirder than cat?



Dogs


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> What have you eaten that would be weirder than cat?



Dog. Durian. Sea cucumber. Seaweed Jelly (as a desert). The cervical cord of cow...the list could go on, but that still doesn't make get me any closer to discovering Lobar's fetishes.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pft. I've eaten weirder. That would only be interesting if he jerked off at the same time.





leon said:


> Isn't it always made from cats? Why would you state the obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> What have you eaten that would be weirder than cat?



Hear that whistling noise? That's the sound of the joke going over your heads :V .


----------



## Fox Glove (Mar 6, 2010)

I have very intense sexual dreams sometimes where I wake up aroused and as a chick, "wet"

Huh. Guess that would be a wet dream then.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some people think "intelligent" equals "creepy", I think.


Maybe, but that does not mean that "Creepy" equals "Intelligent".


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

Never had 'em.  My first experience with my sexuality was also my first time learning how to service myself.


----------

